# First Time Posting



## scmtnboy (Oct 17, 2011)

Been lurking for around 9 months.  Have really enjoyed the info and experience on IM.  Started lifting again almost 1 year ago.  Haven't missed a workout since day 1.  I lifted for years then got into Mtn Biking and then Road Biking.  Went from 215 to 160 pounds.  A knee injury derailled my cycling so I decided to go back to the gym.  That and my wife always reminding me that she doesn't like skinny guys.  I was 170 lbs when I walked in to the gym.  Sitting around 190 at 6' and maybe 10-12%  bodyfat.  I joked with a buddy that asked me what my goals were in the gym and I said to look as awesome as possible lol.  Current program is 4 days lifting in the gym with 2 or 3 days cardio either running or cycling.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*scmtnboy* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Mc_Shredded (Oct 17, 2011)

Whats good Bossman? Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 18, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome lurker!


----------



## Meztli (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## flying-dragon (Oct 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 19, 2011)

welcome and congrats on the changes


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------

